# Tuna Sandwich



## Two Knots

I always loved tuna salad from the deli. My girlfriends son-in-law has a deli 
and she told me how they make the tuna.

1 can white tuna in water
2 cans light tuna in water
1 stalk finely chopped celery
1or 2 finely chopped scallions
2 Tab chopped fresh parsley
salt & pepper to taste
about 1/3 cup Italian bread crumbs
mix with enough mayo to moisten thoroughly 
Chill for a couple of hours
Serve with good bread like Tuscan Pane or Italian bread.
delicious … it tastes heavenly

*note…you can also use all light meat tuna, and substitute chopped 
red onion for the scallions


----------



## Deaknh

Light tuna is for cats.


----------



## turbo4

I love tuna salad, no one else here like the chopped onions i put in it so it just me eating it
Lately the bumble bee tuna in the can has a consistency of tooth paste. Taste like tuna but mostly mush.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC

Ya forgot the sweet pickle.....

(One of the only two things I know how to make.....that and scrambled eggs.)

Edit...OK...I seee you had it on the side.


----------



## Fix'n it

i'm a caveman. walmart great value chunk white tuna in water, with mayo, on toast. sometimes with onion and/or lettuce. sometimes not toasted. sometimes i eat it right out of the can.


----------



## turbo4

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Ya forgot the sweet pickle.....


I use a couple spoons of sweet relish ,its already cut up and prepared.


----------



## Fix'n it

turbo4 said:


> I love tuna salad, no one else here like the chopped onions i put in it so it just me eating it
> Lately the bumble bee tuna in the can has a consistency of tooth paste. Taste like tuna but mostly mush.


i have had that happen, yuck. if you go to walmart, get a can of their tuna, i find it consistently good.


----------



## turbo4

Fix'n it said:


> i have had that happen, yuck. if you go to walmart, get a can of their tuna, i find it consistently good.


I got these from sams club in a 12 pak ,same company actually. Next time ill try the albacore.


----------



## Two Knots

I use walmart tuna as well as bumble bee…I find if you use all white meat tuna it’s too dry; that’s why I mix white and light. Try it with the Italian breadcrumbs, it’s not just for a filler the breadcrumbs enhances the flavor.


----------



## Fix'n it

i tried the Albacore once, i don't remember what i didn't like about it, to gamey perhaps.


----------



## Fix'n it

all this tuna talk, and i haven't had one in a while, i just had one, onion and mayo, yumm.


----------



## wooleybooger

You wouldn't believe how many small cans of tuna I have. Been telling myself to make some tuna casserole and tuna salad. Plenty full cans left after that.


----------



## Fix'n it

wooleybooger said:


> You wouldn't believe how many small cans of tuna I have.
> 
> Been telling myself to make some tuna casserole and tuna salad.


92 ?

yumm


----------



## wooleybooger

Not quite, maybe 30, haven't counted lately.


----------



## mark sr

30 or so yrs ago I dated a girl that didn't care much for tuna salad so she'd dice up apples and add them to it. Tasted pretty good.


----------



## Fix'n it

my wife makes chicken salad and uses grapes, its darned good.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Not quite, maybe 30, haven't counted lately.


It’s time to make tuna salad. Try it with the breadcrumbs and
get back to me - to tell me how much I changed your life!


----------



## Two Knots

mark sr said:


> 30 or so yrs ago I dated a girl that didn't care much for tuna salad so she'd dice up apples and add them to it. Tasted pretty good.


Ya know, I just heard about putting apples in tuna salad..


----------



## Fix'n it

Two Knots said:


> Try it with the breadcrumbs and
> get back to me


how much ?


----------



## Two Knots

Fix'n it said:


> my wife makes chicken salad and uses grapes, its darned good.


Chicken salad is good. I make it with a couple of pieces of boneless chicken 
breast that I steam on top of the stove. It goes fast.

I also love egg salad, with lots of finely chopped celery and chopped scallions. 
And then there’s shrimp salad, forgetaboutit!


----------



## Two Knots

Fix'n it said:


> how much ?


This is more or less - if you make it with two cans use about
a little less than 1/4 cup Italian breadcrumbs.

1 can white tuna in water
2 cans light tuna in water
1 stalk finely chopped celery
1or 2 finely chopped scallions
2 Tab chopped fresh parsley
salt & pepper to taste
about 1/3 cup Italian bread crumbs
mix with enough mayo to moisten thoroughly 
Chill for a couple of hours
Serve with good bread like Tuscan Pane or Italian bread.
delicious … it tastes heavenly


----------



## Fix'n it

i also love egg salad. i my egg thread, i am now using most of the eggs for egg salad. the only bad thing about that is the crappy bread i use. i used to love bread, but either i have changed, or the bread has changed.


----------



## wooleybooger

mark sr said:


> 30 or so yrs ago I dated a girl that didn't care much for tuna salad so she'd dice up apples and add them to it. Tasted pretty good.


I haven't had a tuna salad with apples in years, I can taste it now, yummmy.


----------



## wooleybooger

I used to make lots of egg salad and ham salad with chopped pecans to take to work. Just put it all in a processor less the mayo or whatever and give it a whirl. Tuna salad with bread crumbs sound good, I may even have Italian bread crumbs. I think I can buy Kroger brand bread crumbs cheaper than I can make them.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> I used to make lots of egg salad and ham salad with chopped pecans to take to work. Just put it all in a processor less the mayo or whatever and give it a whirl. Tuna salad with bread crumbs sound good, I may even have Italian bread crumbs. I think I can buy Kroger brand bread crumbs cheaper than I can make them.


You can doctor up regular breadcrumbs by adding some grating cheese, chopped parsley,
and some Italian seasoning.


----------



## Two Knots

Fix'n it said:


> i also love egg salad. i my egg thread, i am now using most of the eggs for egg salad. the only bad thing about that is the crappy bread i use. i used to love bread, but either i have changed, or the bread has changed.


Hey, Fix, even white toast ( or rye toast ) is good if you can’t get good bread.


----------



## Fix'n it

Two Knots said:


> Hey, Fix, even white toast ( or rye toast ) is good if you can’t get good bread.


i very much agree . but some things just don't go on toast, jmo, ymmv


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> You can doctor up regular breadcrumbs by adding some grating cheese, chopped parsley,
> and some Italian seasoning.


I may go back to making bread. I used to make a bread for sandwiches that I thought quite good. It had flax seed, sesame seeds, oatmeal, and teff seeds in it and honey instead of sugar, EVOO. I saved about an inch from each end for bread crumbs. They were great for schnitzel and in meatloaf.



https://teffco.com/what-is-teff/


----------



## Fix'n it

you know what the ends of loaf bread are good for ? hot dogs. i think hot dog buns suck.


----------



## wooleybooger

Agree, store bought hot dog buns suck as do hamburger buns. Here is a hot dog bun recipe I intend to try, It's all the way at the bottom of the article. Keep in mind that the longer the rise the more flavor the bread will develop. I like to reduce the amount of yeast to give a longer rise or retard the dough in the frig.









Easy Homemade Hot Dog Buns


Easy Homemade Hot Dog buns - These Easy to make Homemade Hot Dog Buns, are perfectly soft and delicious! This recipe can be used to make hamburger buns too.




www.theflavorbender.com


----------



## Fix'n it

hamburger buns do suck, but, toasting them makes them good, this is for the really cheap ones = my wife bought some more fancy (not really fancy, but cost more and are said to be better) burger buns. they were way to robust for my liking.


----------



## turbo4

I prefer the potato buns both burger and hotdog.
Aldis grocery store,a low cost german chain with 2000 locations in the US has a surprisingly good bread section. Many hard to find specialty breads.


----------



## Two Knots

I love Aldi’s too…large eggs are always 53 cents a dozen…I use a lot of eggs!

Agreed, hot dog and hamburger buns suck. I buy hard rolls ( aka Keiser rolls) for hamburgers. Also, cut in half and folded over they can be used for hot dogs too.

stock photo…these hard rolls are also good for tuna, egg, and shrimp salad sandwiches.


----------



## wooleybooger

Kaiser rolls are my standard bun for Wooleyburgers.


----------



## wooleybooger

What I really want to do is make Peter Reinhardt's kaiser rolls.








Peter Reinhart’s kaiser rolls – Bewitching Kitchen


Posts about Peter Reinhart’s kaiser rolls written by sallybr




bewitchingkitchen.com





Unfortunately you'll need the book "Baker's Apprentice" for the recipe.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Kaiser rolls are my standard bun for Wooleyburgers.


And what do you put on your wolleyburger?
I put on my burger - lettuce, tomato, sautéed mushrooms, bacon,
raw red onion, and blue cheese. We don’t have it often, not often at all 
but, it’s over the top outrageous!


----------



## Fix'n it

TK, you seem to like elaborate dish's. i like simple. burgers = lettuce mater onion(raw) american cheese and ketchup


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> What I really want to do is make Peter Reinhardt's kaiser rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Reinhart’s kaiser rolls – Bewitching Kitchen
> 
> 
> Posts about Peter Reinhart’s kaiser rolls written by sallybr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bewitchingkitchen.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately you'll need the book "Baker's Apprentice" for the recipe.


Look here..








Year of Bread: Kaiser Rolls


There's nothing better for building a sandwich than a well-baked kaiser roll with an airy crumb and a chewy crust.




www.eatmakebake.com





and here








Bread Baker's Apprentice Challenge: Kaiser Rolls - Pinch My Salt


We’re back to the Bread Baker’s Apprentice Challenge! Today I’m sharing my experience with the 16th bread in the challenge: Kaiser Rolls. I enjoyed these rolls so much I’ve made them twice already! Like many of the breads in the book, these rolls do take two days to make, but they aren’t...




pinchmysalt.com


----------



## Two Knots

Fix'n it said:


> TK, you seem to like elaborate dish's. i like simple. burgers = lettuce mater onion(raw) american cheese and ketchup


Well, I don’t like American cheese on burgers, I prefer, swiss, provolone, or blue cheese -
if you like blue cheese it is heavenly on a burger ( on a Kaiser Roll )


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes I saw the second link but posted the other. There are lots of recipes in The Baker's Apprentice I want to make. Few use a straight dough, most a pre-ferment or biga or some other type of thing as the raising agent so most take many hours but as he points out the flavor is quite good.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Well, I don’t like American cheese on burgers, I prefer, swiss, provolone, or blue cheese -
> if you like blue cheese it is heavenly on a burger ( on a Kaiser Roll )


I'm not a fan of cheese on burgers but occasionally it's OK. I had a bleu cheese burger at Hooter's once, only time I've been there. That thing had so much bleu cheese in the meat it was inedible and I do like bleu cheese.


----------



## Two Knots

Yes, once you make the “mother” (biga) is pretty straight forward from there.


----------



## Fix'n it

Two Knots said:


> Well, I don’t like American cheese on burgers, I prefer, swiss, provolone, or blue cheese -
> if you like blue cheese it is heavenly on a burger ( on a Kaiser Roll )


i have swiss slices that i snack on. but on a burger i don't see it having enough flavor. 2 slices of american, yummmm.

i can't say i have ever tried blue cheese, and it sounds about as appetizing as green(moldy) cheese.
is there such a thing as green cheese ?


----------



## Fix'n it

i think i am going to gain 5# just reading this thread, lol


----------



## J. V.

Two Knots said:


> I use walmart tuna as well as bumble bee…I find if you use all white meat tuna it’s too dry; that’s why I mix white and light. Try it with the Italian breadcrumbs, it’s not just for a filler the breadcrumbs enhances the flavor.


I will never buy any tuna packed in water ever again. I now buy tuna packed in olive oil. Trader Joes has some great yellow fin tuna packed in EVO. Since its packed in oil, you do not get the separation (watery bottom of bowl). from the mayo as it sits. After all the mayo is basically oil, itself. I still drain the can well though. But its not needed.


wooleybooger said:


> You wouldn't believe how many small cans of tuna I have. Been telling myself to make some tuna casserole and tuna salad. Plenty full cans left after that.


I bought a multiple can pack of the chunk light/yellowfin tuna in olive oil at Costco. I think I have used two cans in 6 months. My wife doesn't like it that much. One small can will make three hearty sandwiches.
I also buy and slice my own bread from Costco bakery. I get the hearty country french. Two loaf pack. Its really nice. Much better than regular brand loaf bread. Very soft inside with a little bite from the crust. I slice it up and freeze it. It thaws great and its just as good after freezing. You will need a good bread knife as Costco does not have or offer slicing.


Two Knots said:


> It’s time to make tuna salad. Try it with the breadcrumbs and
> get back to me - to tell me how much I changed your life!


I would have never considered this, but I will give it a try. What do you think the bread crumbs do? Flavor? Texture?


----------



## Two Knots

It enhances the flavor…your wife may like it that way if she thinks the tuna is strong. I don’t like the tuna in oil - too strong.


----------



## turbo4

Aldis has some great steak rolls


wooleybooger said:


> Kaiser rolls are my standard bun for Wooleyburgers.


Aldis Amoroso steak rolls.


----------



## wooleybooger

It's been a long while since I went to Aldi's, I haven't seen those.


----------



## turbo4

Two Knots said:


> It’s time to make tuna salad. Try it with the breadcrumbs and
> get back to me - to tell me how much I changed your life!


Im gonna try that.


----------



## Old Thomas

I like simple tuna with Mayo, nothing else. Whatever blows your skirt up...


----------



## Two Knots

turbo4 said:


> Im gonna try that.
> View attachment 660984


It’ll change your life!


----------



## Old Thomas

Lots of things can change my life. The interesting part is sorting out which ones change it for the better and which change it for the worse.


----------



## Tom153

Two Knots said:


> I always loved tuna salad from the deli. My girlfriends son-in-law has a deli
> and she told me how they make the tuna.
> 
> 1 can white tuna in water
> 2 cans light tuna in water
> 1 stalk finely chopped celery
> 1or 2 finely chopped scallions
> 2 Tab chopped fresh parsley
> salt & pepper to taste
> about 1/3 cup Italian bread crumbs
> mix with enough mayo to moisten thoroughly
> Chill for a couple of hours
> Serve with good bread like Tuscan Pane or Italian bread.
> delicious … it tastes heavenly
> 
> *note…you can also use all light meat tuna, and substitute chopped
> red onion for the scallions
> 
> View attachment 660828


What is "Italian" bread?


----------



## Two Knots

It looks like this…this is my homemade French Bread - they look the same.
French bread is usually thinner and the outside crust is firm and the inside soft.


----------



## Old Thomas

Two Knots said:


> It looks like this…this is my homemade French Bread - they look the same.
> French bread is usually thinner and the outside crust is firm and the inside soft.
> 
> View attachment 661173


Yea, that looks good! I would cut it lengthwise and make a sandwich.


----------



## Two Knots

Old Thomas said:


> Yea, that looks good! I would cut it lengthwise and make a sandwich.


Finally, “Tommy likes it!”


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Yes, once you make the “mother” (biga) is pretty straight forward from there.


I finally remembered the pre-fermentes. Biga, Poolish and Pâte fermentée. All are different and used in different doughs.


----------

